# Necron FAQ has landed!



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Necron FAQ is here!

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2170012a_Necron_FAQ_Version_2_0_January_2012.pdf


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

So it got even more ridiculous.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Everything I thought about the codex has been proved right!

I'm liking the Necrons even more than I did before, which I didn't think was possible 

Also, quite chuffed I spotted it first! hehe.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

And the cat is out of the bag! 

Crazy court combo's are deemed legal. Good for necron players, that makes the codex that much more interesting and unless I missed something entirely, this FAQ doesn't nerf them to the ground in any way. 

Now where did I put that smug face I was keeping aside for when the deathray issue was cleared... :biggrin:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

darklove said:


> Also, quite chuffed I spotted it first! hehe.


OIIIIIIO beat you by 20 mins in the Rule section.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

The only thing I was disapointed at was conga-line is now no go... ah well... the rest of it makes me so happy, especially that I can go tell a BA player to suck it when he got a red shirt to rule Mephi doesn't smack himself from mindshackle...


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Yay for crazy Cryptek combos! My insane lists have meaning now!

Also, the scarab conga line works just fine. You did not create the scarabs you start out with at turn 1.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

So the Deep Striking Veil of Darkness cryptek/Deathmark combo with 2+ wounds and AP1 template is a go? Looks like Ill be running at least 2 units of Deathmarks now lol.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Things that stuck out to me.
-Wraiths got a reasonable minor nerf, which was in line with lash whips in regards to Initiative boasting wargear.
-Their is no reason at all not to take imotehk as you are guaranteed that his affect will last at least two enemy turns.
-I saw the chronometer thing coming a mile away as their are extremely few uses for it above boasting character special abilities, well maybe a leadership partial re-roll wasn't to bad, but that's a lot of points to spend for a single dice re-roll on LD. On a side not does this mean the the chronometer can be used on orkidan?
-Scarab conga line is gone, but in all honesty we all saw it coming.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm quiet happy with this FAQ over-all, the fact that there's no nerfs to it shows that Ward finally got his thumb out of his arse and wrote something decent (two of my mates run Grey Knights and Blood angels, and I'm scared to face off against them still lol) but yeah crypteks will come in real handy.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

WOOT! Nothing from necrons got nerfed and it turns out that chronometron is just as godly as we suspected!


----------



## zotb (Mar 10, 2011)

capnmoe said:


> So the Deep Striking Veil of Darkness cryptek/Deathmark combo with 2+ wounds and AP1 template is a go? Looks like Ill be running at least 2 units of Deathmarks now lol.




No.



> Can a unit of Deathmarks with an attached model from the Royal Court deepstike? No, every model in the unit needs to have the Deepstrike rule to do it.


And no Empathic Obliterator Barge attacks either.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I love it when people try to correct someone, but end up also being wrong.

-The dual crypteks with deathmarks is perfectly legit, you just can't deep strike with the death marks to deploy them, however you can enter through a monolith or deep strike after deploying as normal (by Veil of darkness).

However it would seem your are indeed correct about the empathic oblitorators as the barge doesn't benefit from other special rules like furious charge.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry Zotb but you're wrong. Crypteks with Veils of Darkness can use them on the turn they come in from reserves.

"Q: Can a a Veil of Darkness be used instead of moving onto the board when a unit arrives from reserve?
A: Yes."


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

But VoD applies the DS ability to the attached unit, so another Cryptek would be able to DS in with Deathmarks too.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

darklove said:


> But VoD applies the DS ability to the attached unit, so another Cryptek would be able to DS in with Deathmarks too.


This is also true.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Or indeed using Vargard Obyron's Veil of Darkness...

which i have been doing since the book was released...

and now i don't have to waste a turn walking onto the board...

BWAHAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## zotb (Mar 10, 2011)

Indeed I was wrong, I misread the VoD in the post.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa

since when was this a precedent? 

Q: Can you choose to take the dispersion shield
invulnerable save against Wounds with an AP of 4 or
less? (p35)
*A: No. You must always use the best save available.*


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa
> 
> since when was this a precedent?
> 
> ...


Always... and its just about the most useless entry in the FAQ: you have had to use the best available save in every rulebok that I can remember. 

So if you are being forced to reroll cover saves for a turn and get wounded then your 4+ cover save may save less often then your 5+ armour... but you still have to take the cover save.


----------

